# ***!! Amsterdam Marijuana Seeds!!



## NikiDel (Mar 18, 2008)

I got the "package" today. After 2 and 1/2 months. I opened it up and inside was a card folded in half with tape. Inside of that was nothing.
I got an empty package(?).
Guess what "Amsterdam Marjiuana Seeds"?.. I got your flippin' address here on the envelope and when I'm in France this summer-I'm gonna stop by that address and get my money back (with interest). Steal from me SOB's.
I will remember. Vengence is mine!


----------



## Kupunakane (Mar 18, 2008)

Yo Ho NikiDel,
  That is such a bummer that things like this happen. Rest assured that there are good folks there in Amsterdam that don't like that kind of action either.
 It gives everyone a black eye so to speak. The outfits that burn folks generally get shut down by the others fairly quick. I feel for you, BUT as fair warning, you don't want to get in trouble away from home. Laws in other countries are not exactly like ours here in the States. Protect thyself at all times, even from yourself.

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## Hick (Mar 19, 2008)

Have you attempted communications with them?.. Polite and understanding words will get far better results, than a rageing torrent of complaining. 
   Nothing wrong with being "firm" in your requests, but most often, established, reputable companies will stand behind their product, if approached properly.  I say "most" and "usually".. .. and I have no idea of their (Amst' seeds) history.


----------



## snuggles (Mar 19, 2008)

They got me last summer, I won't even try them again. Not only that they are pricey, but I would definitely put them on the do not order from list:hitchair:


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Mar 19, 2008)

snuggles said:
			
		

> They got me last summer, I won't even try them again. Not only that they are pricey, but I would definitely put them on the do not order from list:hitchair:


 
there are 2 places.  one is called 

*amsterdammarijuanaseed.com* 

                             and 
_*amsterdammarijuanaseedS.com*_ 

If I recall correctly, the one with the S is the bad one, a rip-off clone of the no S name.  

yes, they are a bit more expensive and slow, but they did deliver twice to me and the seeds all popped and grew some great WW and ICE.  In either case, they are priced too high to be competitive with Nirvanna.


----------



## godtea (Mar 19, 2008)

If they are that shady you're going to be strong arming a post office box or some other mail drop .don't waste your time .
Failing that, If you're lucky, you'll get laugthed at ,If not ,arrested or hurt.
Take it as a lesson learned and move on .


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 19, 2008)

godtea said:
			
		

> If they are that shady you're going to be strong arming a post office box or some other mail drop .don't waste your time .
> Failing that, If you're lucky, you'll get laugthed at ,If not ,arrested or hurt.
> Take it as a lesson learned and move on .


 
I have to agree..chalk this up as a learning point...yes you are upset but realy what can you do?..only thing you can do..Vent your frustrations here and order from another bank..sorry my friend..it happens to more than you,,


----------



## NikiDel (Mar 19, 2008)

I don't mind being ripped off-I'm an adult. I can handle it.

What I don't appreciate is being MOCKED by someone from the Netherlands. Take my money..ok.. Send me an empty envelope with a "Ha!Ha!" note written in dutch..well sir then-- IT'S ON!!

See, that's where you guys are wrong. The world is..more and more.. a "global community". It means this summer I'm gonna get my $65 back (at 18% interest) and the horror story of what I did to some production assistant is going to circulate throughout the dutch seed growing community that never again will an international costumer be ripped off.

I'm doing for all of you. For the children.


----------



## Smelly Jelly (Mar 19, 2008)

not to be rude but i dont think there going to refund you probably wont be able to find where they operate either


----------



## NikiDel (Mar 19, 2008)

The address on the empty package with the mock note inside is:

KEIZER
Fondelingplaat 51
4302 CC Zierikzee
The Netherlands

I'm gonna stop by for a bowl and a chat..

ps-will you guys just stop being ***** stoners and grow a set.:doh:


----------



## Smelly Jelly (Mar 20, 2008)

i was bored so i put the address in the satelite and its a house =\

dont forget your gun


----------

